# Ultra Male Rx or other testboosters?



## Dirty_Harris (Aug 5, 2011)

Anyone used Ultra Male Rx yet? If so how did you find it? 

Anyone else have their favourite test booster?


----------



## Arnold (Aug 5, 2011)

The main active ingredient in Ultra Male Rx is Prolensis, there are a couple of other companies that used this extract in their products and the feedback has been great! 

Anabolic-Matrix Rx is our flagship product, its been a best seller since 2005, many reviews on that one.


----------



## JudgementDay (Aug 9, 2011)

My current favorite has to be Titanium, Adamantium and Erase all combined. I have yet to try any bulbine, but if I do I'd def give UltramaleRX a shot.


----------

